# Boots in Dublin Airport: not so expensive option for sandwiches, crisps, drinks!



## terrontress (6 Oct 2009)

I came through the airport last week and all I can say is thank heavens for Boots. For years, I would not eat or buy a thing past security given the price but now that Boots has opened up there is a not so expensive option for sandwiches, crisps, drinks.

A girl in England told me when I was coming over to bring some Club Orange as she cannot get it there. I went to Boots. They don't do it but I saw that Coca Cola etc. was €1.40 for a 500ml. So I went to Hughes and Hughes and they had Club Orange and all their drinks were €1.90 for 500ml! 36% more!

Also, cheap mineral water is available to take on to your Ryanair flight.

It's about time they sorted something like that!


----------



## niceoneted (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*

Yeah they do a great deal there for 3.99, you get sandwich/wrap/salad plus snack (which can be yogurt/crisps/bar/cake and also a drink which includes smoothies. It is a great deal. 
I have no connection to boots just a happy customer.


----------



## SlurrySlump (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*

I normally purchase my water in Hughes and Hughes. Where is the Boots set up?


----------



## papervalue (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*



SlurrySlump said:


> I normally purchase my water in Hughes and Hughes. Where is the Boots set up?


 

as you are walking down towards intersection of pier a and d


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*

Wrights of Howth have matched the Boots offer on the 'meal deal' sandwich, crisps and water.


----------



## TheShark (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*



dereko1969 said:


> Wrights of Howth have matched the Boots offer on the 'meal deal' sandwich, crisps and water.


Lovely - a good old-fashioned price war


----------



## niceoneted (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*

You don't have as much of a selection in Wrights.


----------



## JamesGG (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*

For those of you who go to malaysia vietnam thailand and so on......dont eat a thing past airport security. Bit off topic but very important. If you are curious temt fate and see why.


----------



## terrontress (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*



dereko1969 said:


> Wrights of Howth have matched the Boots offer on the 'meal deal' sandwich, crisps and water.


 
It took them long enough!

I won't be going in to Wrights as they have charged such a high price for so long and it is only the presence of Boots that has made them drop their price.

I wonder if they have dropped anything else such as quality?

Also, Boots offer cake, fruit, cocktail sausages instead of crisps and they do soft drink, pure fruit juices, innocent smoothies etc. for the drink.

I don't want to cheer on a foreign corporation over a local company but we have been treated so badly for so long that I am just glad to see them.


----------



## mcaul (10 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*



terrontress said:


> It took them long enough!
> 
> I won't be going in to Wrights as they have charged such a high price for so long and it is only the presence of Boots that has made them drop their price.


 
I wouldn't blame wrights. DAA charges exhorbinant rent to food retailers which has to be passed on to the customer. A revision of charges took place earlier this year in conjunction with new outlets opening and to have better value on offer.


----------



## pansyflower (10 Oct 2009)

> purchase my water


Recession tip

I bring an empty plastic bottle and fill it at the water fountain.


----------



## niceoneted (11 Oct 2009)

Can you fill us in on where the water fountain is at the airport please. I have never seen one there. Thanks.


----------



## terrontress (12 Oct 2009)

pansyflower said:


> Recession tip
> 
> I bring an empty plastic bottle and fill it at the water fountain.


 
Are those not confiscated by security? I have heard anecdotal evidence of that in the past.


----------



## Caveat (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Boots in Dublin Airport*



JamesGG said:


> For those of you who go to malaysia vietnam thailand and so on......dont eat a thing past airport security. Bit off topic but very important. If you are curious temt fate and see why.


 

Come on - out with it?


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Oct 2009)

niceoneted said:


> Can you fill us in on where the water fountain is at the airport please. I have never seen one there. Thanks.


 
Pier B, down beyond the thomas reid pub, outside the toilets. (fairly sure it's B anyway just turn left when you go through security and keep going).

it's actually a good spot to sit and chill out if you've time as there's always loads of empty seats there, shhh don't tell everyone.


----------



## SlurrySlump (12 Oct 2009)

Waters of the World had two 500mls bottles of water for €2 when I passed through last week.


----------

